# Finally!



## avery (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey there,

Avery here. So glad to have finally found an active stage forum to participate in.

Working as a lighting designer for a KY based live music show. Cool job we have some pretty big names come through (not my type of music), in a 1500 seat auditorium. The lighting is beyond sub-par (no pun intended), so I'm looking forward to a total overhaul in the next year or so. Hoping I'll be able to find some answers (and answer some) here.

See ya around the forums.


----------



## cdub260 (Apr 22, 2011)

Welcome aboard avery. Have fun in the forums and feel free to jump in if you have questions or answers.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Avery, and welcome to our forums! We're glad you found it too, always welcoming new members!

You'll find there are people here from all walks of the entertainment industry with greatly varied venues and available equipment and experience. Some from highschools, universities and colleges, some from community theatres, and others from professional theatres and performance spaces big and small.

Im sure you'll find lots of helpful advice for your retrofit, and some extremely varied opinions.


----------

